# pfizer genotropin real???



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

below pics real guys? made in belgium


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Pscarb could advise. Looks good to me...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@Clubber Lang has used these too so he could probably help.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these look like the ones i used and are good to go


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

How much are these.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Proteincarb said:


> How much are these.


price discussions are against forum rules


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

these havent been copied....yet, so g2g.

video on youtube, not in English, that shows you how to twist and mix if unsure.

remember, each 0.3 on the gauage is 1iu

0.6 = 2iu

0.9 = 3iu etc


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

Step by Step guide in English on the website http://www.genotropin.com/resources never used it just came up when I googled what it was..


----------



## I.C.unit (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, i wanted to ask a few questions about these pens, i dont know how to use this forum properly. I noticed from my research on the net that some of the pfizer genotropin 36iu pen boxes have Braille on them and some dont, the one i bought doesnt, and my numbers on the box didnt match the numbers on the pen, someone said some people take them out the boxes to save space and they end up in the wrong boxes. I was very glad to notice clubber lang said they havnt been faked yet, but what if loads of them hadn't been stored properley and they are no good and thats why theres loads all over the internet with a massive variation in price, i dont know much about this so hopefully thats wrong. Ive been using my pen at 2.7iu eod since last tuesday im not a body builder just trying to heal some bad shoulders and help with some very bad lower back pain. Any input or advise would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Shaz29 (May 18, 2014)

Everyone else's patient leaflet in the packaging in Turkish too?


----------



## Shaz29 (May 18, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> these havent been copied....yet, so g2g.
> 
> video on youtube, not in English, that shows you how to twist and mix if unsure.
> 
> ...


Isn't 0.6 = 1.8iu and 0.75 is 2.2iu?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Shaz29 said:


> Isn't 0.6 = 1.8iu and 0.75 is 2.2iu?


not 100% sure but was told of an experienced user that 0.3ml was equal to 1iu.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Just 12 ÷ 36 =0.333 guys so yes 0.3 is 1iu


----------



## Shaz29 (May 18, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> not 100% sure but was told of an experienced user that 0.3ml was equal to 1iu.


See the below link.. The first page right at the beginning shows iu settings for the goquick pen

http://www.health.gov.au/internet/main/publishing.nsf/Content/6B3B324FC182FFDFCA257BF0001C10DF/$File/Somatropin%20GENOTROPIN%20Pfizer%20PSD%206-7%202011-07%20FINAL.pdf


----------



## I.C.unit (Jun 30, 2014)

0.3mg = 0.9iu

0.6mg = 1.8iu

0.9mg = 2.7iu

1 mg = 3iu


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive used and dont rate.. But saying that I wouldnt say mine were real. Looked exactly like the above, 10iu a day everyday pre bed.. Nothing!

Ive used years ago and swollen hands, joint pain were only a few of the sides I got. Safe to say I wouldnt use again.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goose said:


> Ive used and dont rate.. But saying that I wouldnt say mine were real. Looked exactly like the above, 10iu a day everyday pre bed.. Nothing!
> 
> Ive used years ago and swollen hands, joint pain were only a few of the sides I got. Safe to say I wouldnt use again.


Were bunk or more than likely not stored correctly during transit n ruined


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

hilly said:


> Were bunk or more than likely not stored correctly during transit n ruined


Yeah defo sceptical about those. Even unmixed would that be affected during transport? Although saying this I have seen them arrive in a big freeze box so all looks OK. They look spot on so really have no idea!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah defo sceptical about those. Even unmixed would that be affected during transport? Although saying this I have seen them arrive in a big freeze box so all looks OK. They look spot on so really have no idea!


Yeh even unmixed heat damages


----------

